

This is how you train to dunk a basketball when you're 5'5" - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2013/how-many-people-do-you-know-who-are-55-and-can-dunk-a-basketball/

======
fnbaptiste
This is really cool but I was kinda disappointed by that video. It was really
well made but it would've benefited from at least one single-angle shot of the
guy dunking a basketball. The whole video feels like it's avoiding that shot
with artsy cuts.

